# HE Slide for USP-C?



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Well, this might be a stupid question....forgive my newbieness. Can you buy a HE slide for a USP-C? I currently have a Stainless, and although I LOVE the Stainless, I think it would be kinda cool to have both as opposed to buying 2 guns. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not sure - HK costs a fortune - I'll bet that if U can, you would have to pay a fortune. I'll bet $300. U need to call HK directly, though.

if U ONLY wanted the other finish, you could send the slide into a company that does the refinishing work for HK, and they could do it for you.

I am not home right now otherwise I would post the link. I think I have it saved.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Roger that. 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really don't think it will be cost effective. I really would have liked a stainless slide myself. 

But, i hope to hard chrome my slide in either July or Aug.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I really don't think it will be cost effective. I really would have liked a stainless slide myself.
> 
> But, i hope to hard chrome my slide in either July or Aug.


Yea, I was just inquiring. It isn't cost effective at all like you said. It really isn't a big deal, I plan on buying more guns anyways. 

I do appreciate the info though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem.

It is like when I UNFORTUNATELY dropped my Walther A/S last month and messed up the frame. Walther wanted $500 to replace it (they don't have new frames only - they were gonna give me a new gun). I already paid $570 for the gun - I couldn't see spending another $500 on it. So, I had to sell it, and I bought the USP compact w/ the money.

They make the parts so expensive to buy seperately. HK and Walthers are both expensive.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Those damn Europeans!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what did U decide? Just live w/ it, or will you get it refinished?

I wanna hard chrome my slide soon, and then I can carry it w/o worry of holster wear.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I'm just going to stick with the Stainless. I actually like that better than the HE, but I was just curious to see what my options are. I've been to the range about 5 times now and have ran about 350 rounds through without a single stoppage/jam. I am really impressed with HK's reliability and over design of this gun. So simple, yet so functional. I love it. 8) 

Currently I'm trying to decide which brand 1911 to go with. I got the pistol fever.:-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl.

I'm taking mine to the range on Sat to compare it to my compact Walther P99.


----------

